# HCG vial storage



## cbohning (Dec 9, 2010)

- I've been switching out my vials every time I make a new batch of HCG. Would it be alright if I just cleaned vial out with BAC water.

- Also shelf life once refigerated is 5 weeks correct? I've been changing every 4wks..


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

cbohning said:


> - I've been switching out my vials every time I make a new batch of HCG. Would it be alright if I just cleaned vial out with BAC water.
> 
> - Also shelf life once refigerated is 5 weeks correct? I've been changing every 4wks..


 
I think you need a fresh/sterile vial.

I believe most mfg's say 60 days, but I try to use mine in 4-6 weeks (max)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2010)

I store mine in a syringe in the fridge and draw from that into a slin pin.


/V


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I store mine in a syringe in the fridge and draw from that into a slin pin.
> 
> 
> /V


  Ditto


----------



## cbohning (Dec 9, 2010)

thx pins a good idea, i like the vials cause they are small and compact (easier to hide in fridge


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I store mine in a syringe in the fridge and draw from that into a slin pin.
> 
> 
> /V



Ditto Ditto

If it is refrigerated and BAC water not saline, it is good for 80 days after reconstitution. FYI

Also, the vial needs to be kept sterile before injecting a substance in your body!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Ditto Ditto
> 
> If it is refrigerated and BAC water not saline, it is good for 80 days after reconstitution. FYI
> 
> Also, the vial needs to be kept sterile before injecting a substance in your body!



Quality minds do often think alike my friend! 



/V


----------



## bmlax222 (Dec 9, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I think you need a fresh/sterile vial.
> 
> I believe most mfg's say 60 days, but I try to use mine in 4-6 weeks (max)



This is what I was going to say


----------



## G3 (Dec 10, 2010)

20 ml bottles of bac water are REALLY cheap on some of the sponsor sites.


----------



## booze (Aug 2, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Ditto Ditto
> 
> If it is refrigerated and BAC water not saline, it is good for 80 days after reconstitution. FYI
> 
> Also, the vial needs to be kept sterile before injecting a substance in your body!


 
sorry to resurrect an old thread but does anyone have science behind the use of bac water rather than the solution provided (sodium chloride). people have suggested there are ph issues if using bac water? thanks.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 3, 2011)

booze said:


> does anyone have science behind the use of bac water rather than the solution provided (sodium chloride). people have suggested there are ph issues if using bac water? thanks.


 The solution provided is not bac water?


----------



## booze (Aug 3, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> The solution provided is not bac water?


 
no, sodium chloride is provided.


----------



## BrG89 (Aug 3, 2011)

booze said:


> no, sodium chloride is provided.


I believe sodium chloride is okay if you don't plan on storing your hcg after you mix it. Bacteriostatic water will keep you hcg good for awhile


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 5, 2011)

BrG89 said:


> I believe sodium chloride is okay if you don't plan on storing your hcg after you mix it. Bacteriostatic water will keep you hcg good for awhile


 Thanks.  A couple You Tube videos and a Google search for bacteriostatic water set me straight.


----------

